# Girls Softball in Japan



## vols1958

We are considering an opportunity to move to Yokohama. Our 13 year old daughter plays fast pitch softball. I have been unable to find any information via the internet regarding youth softball. World and Professional FP softball is popular in Japan, so I would assume there would be youth teams. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

